# Bedford scores



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I shot a 400 in the MBO class. Shot them all yesterday.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

N.Brooks leading men pro with 18 up 12 up leading semi.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Didn't shoot very well at all was all over.Shot a 306 in hunter class.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jun 4, 2005)

My first ever National shoot. Shot all 40 in one day. 368 with 10 11's. in the AHC


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Not to good for me either 376/8.hc. 
Shot all 40 today as well.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

403 in HC 5 eights and 13 elevens...... And I swallowed 2 black flies and one hit my eardrum on a long target......still good weekend though..


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

406 14x in the HC. Shot it all Friday now I'm back in NY hanging with the family. Long ride but a great shoot and a chance to see a friend I went to school with. Can't wait till Erie.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

shot all 40 on friday 412 hc


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Shot all friday. 403 ymr 15-17


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

400 in hc with 16 x's....the 8's killed me


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

400 mbr


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

I'm hearing 15 up is leading the HC as of late last night..


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Any more AHC scores


----------



## indiana35 (Jun 21, 2006)

Terry D. was even in AHC w/ 400 I had 397... We both agree, someone will tear that course up though.... we guessed it will be a 412 to 414 to win it if someone gets hot. Hopefully the weather holds up better for the rest of the field.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Finished last night around 8:30 Mbo class 
403 22-11's


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

anyone hear how the weather is holding out there?


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

shot all 40 on Friday 380x8 mbo class 2 fives cost me from finishing in the 90's hope to do better at Erie


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I know of a 411 and 406 in ahc.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

APEX89 said:


> Finished last night around 8:30 Mbo class
> 403 22-11's


Great shooting man, have you heard of any other MBO scores? How do you think your score will do? I shot a 400 but thought the course offered alot of chances for high scores. The only real long shots were on the huge targets really with the exception of a few large targets that were between 45-50.


----------



## lamb13chop (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont know about anyone else but on k and l I got tired of shooting hogs


----------



## greatprohunter (Jun 4, 2005)

lamb13chop said:


> I dont know about anyone else but on k and l I got tired of shooting hogs


 AGREE!!! In the AHC class there was only one turkey target...... THANK GOD!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> I know of a 411 and 406 in ahc.


That is some serious shooting.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I shot em all on friday 415 & 19 in HC


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I wonder what time tonight the scores will be posted.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> Great shooting man, have you heard of any other MBO scores? How do you think your score will do? I shot a 400 but thought the course offered alot of chances for high scores. The only real long shots were on the huge targets really with the exception of a few large targets that were between 45-50.


I heard there was like a 24 up by Gargasz.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

Pmr--levi 420 brooks 2nd then griggs
Spm--burnside 413
Mbo --gargaz 424

All I know


----------



## Dman33 (Jun 13, 2005)

MBO class Here is what I have heard
Joe Gargasz 424
Chad Chenault 424
Mike Guraly 419
Nate Dorsey 419


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder why IBO can't post the scores each day like ASA.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Mike Jones from G5 was leading AHC with a 412 when I left this morning. I had the pleasure of shooting with him and Milkman this weekend...both great shots!! Milkman was sitting in the top ten with a 405. Myself I choked on my first 10 targets which ruined my chances of having a good finish...Dang how do you beat those National nerves.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

i would say that its an okay score, this is the fist time i have ever been to a National event so i am happy with how i ended. there was no reason for me to shoot that low though i blew some shoots that u had to hit, but i had fun an learned some new things! hope to be in the top 20ish thanks Caleb


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Wonder why IBO can't post the scores each day like ASA.


because in asa everyone is finished on saturday at the same time and then on sunday too.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

My wife and kids were finished by noon on Saturday and their scores had yet to be posted when we left at 1pm today (Sunday) ugh....


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Scores are up


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I shoot all 40 saturday, half in the dark rain 414, 20x SHC


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for them where did ya find them I didn't see them on the ibo sight


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Under tournaments then individual results.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I found it ........wished I hadn't


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

they are on the IBO web site now


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep was happier about my score until I saw where I actually finished in the line up.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

They still haven't posted my wife's score...I'll give them a day and hope someone didn't lose her score cards. :faint:


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

maineyotekiller said:


> They still haven't posted my wife's score...I'll give them a day and hope someone didn't lose her score cards. :faint:




What class my wife's is up.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

FHC...They have her posted in last place with a score of "0"...


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh !!!!!!! That the class my wife was in and hers is up. But ............. We finished yesterday before the storm.


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

well i was 4 up after 10 but things went down hill from there. Ended up with a 371 with 12-11's the four 5's i got killed me. we shot saturday morning and shot the first 30 in like 2 hours mins and the last 10 took close to 2 hours. I think the waiting around messed with me but i shot better than last year. Next year 20 on friday and 20 on saturday. Im going to go back to a multi pin sight. I had a single pin locked at 30 and wished I had a multi on.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I see Jeff C. won MSR--THAT'S ALL OF THE STC AND 1ST LEG WITH 4 WINS! HE'S SHOOTING VERY WELL !


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Mike Jones from G5 was leading AHC with a 412 when I left this morning. I had the pleasure of shooting with him and Milkman this weekend...both great shots!! Milkman was sitting in the top ten with a 405. Myself I choked on my first 10 targets which ruined my chances of having a good finish...Dang how do you beat those National nerves.


Pleasure to meet ya Saturday Goofy. If and when the next time ya talk to Mike tell him I apologize for not getting to the trailer...we got caught with the rain and finished the last 10 with it being damn near dark...I may want to due that some more tho. It was a clean range with 3-11's :O

Ended up two down for the weekend...not too bad considering it was only the second time on foam this year.


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

20 on Friday and 20 on Saturday 405 13x's. First time at Bedford that I didn't shoot in the rain.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

405 in MBR, ended up in 4th. My best IBO shoot so far. Was 1 down on Friday, then shot great on Sat. morning. Met and shot with a couple shooters that are great shooters and ended up in the top 10 in MBR also. Looking forward to Erie.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

mocheese said:


> 405 in MBR, ended up in 4th. My best IBO shoot so far. Was 1 down on Friday, then shot great on Sat. morning. Met and shot with a couple shooters that are great shooters and ended up in the top 10 in MBR also. Looking forward to Erie.


Great shooting Jerred. That K&K must have performed well. Keep it up.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Bowtechie said:


> Great shooting Jerred. That K&K must have performed well. Keep it up.


Thanks Pat, the K&K shot great. Hopefully I can keep it up at Erie and Nelsonville.


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

ya i loved tht shot i got a 11


----------

